# advice on indoor flight cage/breeding



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

all my birds are in a flight cage during daytime...
but today i caught Nana/Cloud are already trying to breed again
she can not have another clutch of babies this year!!!
how long should she be rested for before breeding her again?
she has already had 3 clutches this year
how long show i wait for Cloud to be rested or does he need a rest like her for health reason?replenish body reserves for both i mean...
what do you suggest to get them out of breeding mode?or can he be placed with another female to mate so he'll leave Nana alone to rest.both are in great breeding conditions but i'm told only mate females absolutely no more then 3 times in a year period but what about the males does that go for them too?
is it even possible for them (Nana/Cloud)to be in flight cage without them breeding at this point?
how to snap them out of breeding again.any suggestions on this?
i put them both in seperate cages for now til any suggestions are heard here.
at night they have been in seperate cages since babies were taken last friday.
however today i hear those oh so familar chriping noises coming from them 
in flight cage i ran and stopped it...no more babies i know for now.
but oh how high their drive is to mate
suggestions please


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Long nights treatment...over 12-14hrs of darkness a night. Change their cage settings around too. You have to get their hormone levels down. She needs at least 6 months rest before she can go again. As to the male, I'm not sure.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so no more flight cage either you think til hormones are down?
and cage time for up to 12hrs a day in darkness
they were not trying to mate until today...i guess being in flight cage in day time and cage at night worked at 1st keeping their minds off mating but now they are used to it they are back wanting to mate.
Cloud is a horny toad
can he just be paired with a new female for now?
until Nana is ready again?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Long nights was working with my senior pair Tony and Abby. Then my kids got to messing around and didn't recover the cage, next thing you know.... boom egg on the bottom of the cage... Had to put the box back up, and put the egg in it. Checked today, 3 eggs, 1 fertile (the one on the bottom of the cage). Going back to the long nights as soon as I can seperate these babies from the parents. If you do long nights, make sure any one else that interacts with them knows that they need to stay covered or to keep the lights off.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

if he is bonded with cloud, I wouldn't try to push him to another hen. He maynot bond with her, even if he does mate with her, and she will be stuck taking care of the nest alone. Or he will bond with her, leaving cloud with out her mate.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

whats the youngest age a male can be to mate?
and could a male be like a stud going back and forth between 2 females 6 mths with each?
has anyone had this happen to them in a flight cage senerio?
i just got a female today and was wondering about these senerios happening
sorry kind of going off topic a little
if nana/cloud do still pick each other in there.
squall and picollo being males could want new female 
1 is 5 mths other is 2 mths when do they start wanting to mate aprox under 1 yr olds.
thanx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

9 months is the absolute minimum age recommended for breeding although they're really not ready then. I had a breeder in San Diego tell me that he had a 19yr old male that he used as a stud the problem with that is that if birds aren't bonded to each other, the male won't help raise the babies and this could take its toll on a hen. Its best to just have two separate pairs.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats what i'm really thinking myself earlier but not wording it right i was trying to say when will Picollo or Squall start mating age aprox.on their own.
one of them will hopefully like her.
if paired with Squall would it be too soon to put them in a cage at night time for bonding purposes until he is breeding age so they have plenty bonding time?
(of course after quarentine)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Nope its never too soon to let them start bonding...we got Baby when he was two months old and thought for the longest time he was a girl till he started singing. He then started following Cinnamon around (even though she would chase him away) and I guess he kind of grew on her because she started sleeping near him and letting him hang out with her and preen her. So its never too early to start bonding. This way you're sure they have a strong bond when you pair them up.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i thinking about pairing Lily with Squall now
it would be pied for Lily,lutino for Squall
would probably have similar babies as his dad
versus pairing with Picollo it would be pieds with Picollo split lutino i think
we'll have to wait to see


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It would be really easy to sex their babies that way...and strengthen the babies crests!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

with Lily /Squall pairing you talking about or Lily /Picollo pairing
which is best results for babies


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think the lily/squall pairing is better


----------

